# Bike im Zug



## rune_rne (28. Juni 2009)

Hi ich merke ihr fahrt öfter mit dem Bike durch die gegend.
Wie macht ihr das mit dem Rad? extra zahlen?
oder ist es genug die räder rauszumachen und zu sagen ist kein rad sind ja nur Teil?
Hab keine lust immer zu zahlen. Aber räderrausmachen mit HS33 nerft eh.


----------



## HeavyMetal (28. Juni 2009)

packs komplett in eine tüte oder nen sack, oder bau die räder aus und hoff drauf dass die bahn leute keinen stress machen.
manchmal sind wir mit der "das is kein fahrrad" sache durchgekommen, manchmal mussten wir ne karte nachlösen, straße allerdings noch nie bezahlt.
man sollte vielleicht nich unbedingt bis aufs messer diskutieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (28. Juni 2009)

also nen freund von mir hat das vorder und hinterrad ausgebaut und gesagt das es sein handgepäck ist 

also ich habe auch keine lust die räder auszubauen und zahle halt dafür extra


----------



## MisterLimelight (28. Juni 2009)

räder rausbauen und das rad in ein bettlaken einwickeln - am besten bis zum zug fahren und es dort preparieren ;-)
desweiteren hilft es zu sagen, dass es ein sportgerät und kein fahrrad ist.


----------



## Eichhörnchen (28. Juni 2009)

bei uns gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme... Die Züge bei uns haben immer ein Abteil wo man de Fahrräder hinstellen kann und das kostet auch nichts extra... Also bei uns in der Gegend...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Juni 2009)

Das hat jeder Zug...
Es geht auch nicht um das Reinstellen an sich, sondern um die Befugnis dazu..


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2009)

Ein Schaffner hat mir mal gesteckt, dass man bestimmte Räder als Sportgeräte bei der Bahn registrieren lassen kann. Das wollte ich dann doch mal probieren. Werde berichten.


----------



## hooliemoolie (29. Juni 2009)

wenn das klappt wäre das ja der hammer es nervt mich nämlich auch voll wenn ich in grössere citys fahre muss ich zumteil 4 euro zahlen.. und ich finde das schon en bissel heftig 
ein Skateboarder muss nix zahlen..
und meistens sind die von der DB so ignorant ..Die wollen nich ma glauben das ich damit keine Fahrradtour mache und damit nicht lange strcken fahren kann.

naja hoffe du erreichst was !!


----------



## Gun-Food (29. Juni 2009)

Ich mag halbe Infos ja garnicht:
http://www.bundestag.de/bic/a_prot/2009/ap16218.html
Tagesordnungspunkt 32. Vielleicht bekommt ja jemand das PDF dazu auf. 
Der ADFC berichtet nur, dass eine Änderung in Planung ist (eingebracht von den Grünen). Weitere Infos fehlen leider. Daher der Link vom Bundestag, weil der wurde genehmigt. Sonst gibt es noch die Fahrrad-Hotline der Bahn unter: 

Service-Rufnummer *0180 5 99 66 33*  (14 ct/Min. aus dem Festnetz, Tarif bei Mobilfunk ggf. abweichend).

Montag bis Sonntag von 8 bis 20 Uhr

mehr Zeit hab ich im Moment leider nicht, da 3mal anzurufen, um 4 Meiungen zu bekommen. ^^

Grüße


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> räder rausbauen und das rad in ein bettlaken einwickeln - am besten bis zum zug fahren und es dort preparieren ;-)
> *desweiteren hilft es zu sagen, dass es ein sportgerät und kein fahrrad ist.*


dieser irrglaube bescherrte mir eines tages ein 40 strafe im ÖPNV hier in berlin.


----------



## Icke84 (1. Juli 2009)

einfach sone fahrradtasche/sack wie die japaner haben und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollidiot (1. Juli 2009)

ich hab mal bei nem Schaffner mein Ticket vorgezeigt, allerdings hatte ich das Fahrradticket noch nicht sofort gefunden. Er wollte schon wieder weglaufen, als ich ihm dann noch das Fahrradticket unter die Nase hielt, meinte er "Ja, klasse, dann sind die Besitzverhältnisse ja auch schon geklärt. Bleibt bloß die Frage, ob man überhaupt für so ein Rad was bezahlen muss. Hat ja nichtmal einen Sattel." 
Seitdem hab ich mir zwar noch weiterhin ein Fahrradticket gekauft, es aber nie mit vorgezeigt. Es hat bis jetzt nie jmd gemeckert. Vielleicht sollte ich das einfach mal sein lassen mit den Fahrradtickets.... geht aber nur bei der DB, bei den anderen "Privatbahnen" sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## hooliemoolie (2. Juli 2009)

was hand festes wäre aber besser ..
eigntlich müste mann sich echt die mühe machen und die deutsche bahn mal anschreiben mit fotos vom rad ..und und ..
und ner vernünftigen begründung wieso es ein spotgerät ist und kein "normales Fahrrad"


----------



## CityTrial (4. Juli 2009)

Und wieso setzen wir es dann nicht in Gang ?
Habe zwar das Ticket2000 (wegen dem Bike), aber ich denke auch mal ,dass es unnötig ist.
Wir sollten uns alle zusammen mal was ausdenken dazu


----------



## djinges (4. Juli 2009)

Der Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes ist mit Sicherheit eine Fahrradtasche....

Gabel raus Lenker ab und dann zu einem handlichen dreieck verpacken... idealerweise mit einer maßgemachten Tasche.  Das sieht dann aus wie eine große Gitarre oder so... 

sowas will ich mir nochmal nähen... vorallem weil es ja Fernzüge gibt, wo man gar kein Rad mitnehmen darf.  Wenn man entspechende Polster oder so reinbaut passt das auch gleich fürs Flugzeug. Die zul. 15 kg. Reisegepäck (falls man "schwere" Polster verwendet) kann man notfalls noch durch Abschrauben der Pedalen und Abnehmen des Vorderradmantels erreichen...  die packt man sich dann in die Jackentasche


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juli 2009)

Mal ehrlich, wir wÃ¤re das nicht wert, fÃ¼r 20min Fahre zwischen KÃ¶ln/DÃ¼sseldorf meinen Lenker abzubauen, Gabel..


----------



## CityTrial (4. Juli 2009)

Biste dann 30 min mit dem Abbau beschäftigt fährst 20 min und darfst dann wieder 30 min schrauben 
Wäre genau wie Domme ; Ich gib 100 Euro aus und spare 50 gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georg G. (5. Juli 2009)

Fahrräder bis 20" sind sowieso kostenlos! Die zählen als Kinderfahrräder. Außerdem wurde mir gesagt, dass ein Fahrrad bei der Bahn als einsitziges, 2 rädriges Gefährt ohne Motor zählt... Haben wir nen "Sitz"?

Gruß
Georg


----------



## Eisbein (5. Juli 2009)

Georg G. schrieb:


> Fahrräder bis 20" sind sowieso kostenlos! Die zählen als Kinderfahrräder. Außerdem wurde mir gesagt, dass ein Fahrrad bei der Bahn als einsitziges, 2 rädriges Gefährt ohne Motor zählt... Haben wir nen "Sitz"?
> 
> Gruß
> Georg


das sehen die meisten kontrolleure hier anders. Ich hab keine lust das nochmal auszuprobieren. Wenns nicht klappt sinds 40 taler. Aber mal bei der BVG vorstellig werden, ist ne idee. Die sitzt praktisch gegenüber eines trialspots 

(BVG=Der Schuppen der bei uns den ÖPNV ermöglicht)


----------



## hooliemoolie (5. Juli 2009)

meine Fruendin hat auch am Freitag 80 euro gekriegt weil die bei unwetter die Automaten gestreikt haben und Sie keine möglichkeit hatte.

40 für Sie und 40 fürs Trial...
die Spinnen die von der Bahn...

Ich üblerleg die ganze Zeit was ich da machen kann.
Und bei uns is das echt voll übel wie pendeln hier zwischen 2 tarifen VRR und VGN ..und das heist wenn ich nach köln fahre darf ich von Alpen erstmal 2 euro fürs Bike zahlen und dann nochmal ab Moers weil da VGN an fängt ...
und von 10 Schaffnern sind mindestens 8 voll die .......


----------



## ecols (5. Juli 2009)

Schreibe an offizielle Stelle einen Beschwerdebrief in dem du sachlich deine Enttäuschung schilderst und erklärst warum du dich ungerecht behandelt fühlst.. Das hilft wunder.


----------



## hooliemoolie (6. Juli 2009)

Das haben wir natürlich schon gemacht aber das kann nicht sein das sowas immer wieder passiert ...Und wir echt viel zug mit und ohne Bike fahren ..

Muss mir echt was einfallen lassen selbst wenn wir die 80 euro nich zahlen müssen ..


----------



## Gun-Food (6. Juli 2009)

So hab gerade mal bei dieser komischen Hotline angerufen.
Die sehr nette Damen am Telefon meinte:
Kinderäder sind laut Definition in den Beförderungsbedingungen nur max. 12" große Räder. Auch wenn ich das Vorderrad rausnehme und sage es ist Handgepäck gilt das meist nicht. Die genaue Einschätzung ob Sportgerät oder nicht, liegt immer beim Schaffner. Im Zweifel vorher fragen und dann ggf. das Ticket direkt bei ihm kaufen.

Übrigens, wenn der Automat defekt ist und kein Schalter geöffnet war, darf kein erhöhtes Beförderungsentgeld erhoben werden (Du wolltest schließlich lösen, konntest aber nicht.) Dann direkt zum Schaffner gehen und dann darf er auch keine 40EUR Strafe festlegen.


----------



## ecols (28. Juli 2009)

In Bayern sind Kinderräder bis 20". 



> Kinderräder bis 20 Zoll Reifengröße sind kostenfrei.


http://www.bahn.de/p/view/service/fahrrad/mitnahme/bahn_und_bike_bayern.shtml

Auperdem gibt es HIER eine Liste mit Strecken auf denen kostenlos Räder mitgenommen werden dürfen.

Generell gilt:


> Passt Ihr Bike zusammengeklappt und gut verpackt in die Gepäckablagen am Sitzplatz, könne Sie es als kostenloses Handgepäck mitnehmen.


----------



## woopy (28. Juli 2009)

Hier eine kleine Geschichte zu Bike und Zug aus der Schweiz:

KLICK


----------



## tommytrialer (29. Juli 2009)

Bei uns (VRN Verkehr Rhein Neckar) wird nach Uhrzeit und größe/Status des Zuges entschieden...

*S- Bahn Net*z 
http://www.pro-bahn-bw.de/rv_rhein_neckar/S-Bahn-Planung-2010.png

morgendlicher Berufsverkehr bis 9 Uhr muss man Kinderkarte für das Rad lösen, Wochenende und Feiertage und Werktagen nach 9 Uhr darf man das Rad kostenlos mitnehmen, jede S-Bahn hat vorne und hinten extra Waggons mit jeweils extra Klappsitze für Räder/Kinderwagen/großes Gepäck etc.

*Regionalbahn*
http://www.3-loewen-takt.de/media.php?mv_id=1568504891
deckt ganz Baden Württemberg ab

morgendlicher Berufsverkehr bis 9 Uhr muss man Kinderkarte für das Rad lösen, Wochenende und Feiertage und Werktagen nach 9 Uhr darf man das Rad kostenlos mitnehmen, jede S-Bahn hat vorne und hinten extra Waggons mit jeweils extra Klappsitze für Räder/Kinderwagen/großes Gepäck etc.

*IC + ICE*
Fahrradkarte muss gelöst werden bzw vorher reserviert werden.

Einen interessanten Artikel dazu gibt es auch hier
http://www.bahn-spass.de/2007/05/22/fahrradmitnahme-in-der-bahn-nicht-ganz-einfach/


----------



## biker ben (29. Juli 2009)

also ich bin schön öfters ICE mit 26" gefahren und habs einfach so gemacht wie oben beschrieben mit der tasche.
ich hatte allerdings einen grossen laubsack aus dem garten, räder raus, lenker ab und schon ging das teil genau in die grossen gepäckablagen im ICE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

